# Indian cuff bracelet Look (pictures)



## junkortreasure? (Nov 15, 2004)

While digging for bottles today, I found this great indian bracelet, no good bottles today though but this was a nice find. Anybody got any info on it? if so please post i am very interested in this Thanks.


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 15, 2004)

another...


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 15, 2004)

Another...


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 15, 2004)

One more...


----------



## Bluebelle (Nov 15, 2004)

That is really marvelous! Were there any markings inside of it? Like anything to indicate silver? What does the metal "feel" like - is it stiff or springy? I live in the Southwest, where there is  both new and old Navajo, Hopi, Zuni and other tribes' jewelry all over the place, and I never saw a design that featured "woodland" Indians - as shown by the trees, the canoe, what appears to be a representation of water, and those feather headdresses. So it doesn't appear to be a Southwestern piece, and the woodland and northeastern indians did mostly beadwork and very little or no decorative metal work.  
 Knowing the approximate age of the dump where you found it, and what part of the country would be interesting. The ropework on the top edge is very intricate. Any evidence of soldering, or does it appear to be stamped or molded? 
 Gosh, I seem to have more questions than answers, but it is a knockout piece, and thanks for posting it.


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 15, 2004)

The dump where i dug this is in new york, I really dont know the age of it but the oldest bottles i have dug so far have been from the mid 1800's.The metal is springy ,  there are no marking on the back that i can see.I dont see any evidence of soldering I cant really tell if it looks stamped or molded.Thanks for thr reply.[]


----------



## David E (Nov 16, 2004)

In one photo I see two indian people, a birch bark canoe and water. Don't know where they used that type of canue as the indians in Northwest used cedar which were not the same shape as yours. No doubt it is hand tooled and silver. I would find an expert on that as it may be valuable. And don't shine it till you find out the value as a lot of people may want it unshined, Neat find

 Dave


----------



## Bluebelle (Nov 16, 2004)

New York! I grew up in upstate NY, and the canoe shape is very consistent with the representations of birch bark canoes I've seen in NY museums etc. The teepee shape is more consistent with plains Indians, as historically the northeastern Iroquois made "longhouses" out of saplings, bark and hides. But, a lot of people think Indian=teepee.  Just guessing that maybe the bracelet was made and sold as a souvenir somewhere in the northeast, rather than actually used by Indians (the SW Indians wear lots of their own stuff.)  

 I agree with David, don't try to clean or polish it any more than you have. It could be a silver alloy that isn't actually sterling. Let us know if you find out anything more about it.


----------



## junkortreasure? (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
 I havent been here in awhile but just anyone was still interested in this bracelet  I now have it listed on ebay and have bid on it for $250 Please have a look at the auction if you get a chance
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3774021184&ssPageName=ADME:LS:MT:8


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 15, 2005)

Where in upstate?,in the Albany/Schdy region?...
 I have to know due to owing a braclet like it but not that ornate,theres a web site for Fort KLOCK here in NY,send a pic to them,they should tell you what it is and says.....could be a museam piece,,

  but is that a swatchiska on it?.......not sayin its nazi,but a strange symbol though out the years;;;you should do more research before selling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wootten (Jan 24, 2005)

so what happened with the bracelet?  I went to ebay to see all of your awesome pix-let us all know-wendy


----------



## wootten (Feb 9, 2005)

doesn't anyone one this junkortreasure person-we have such a hot topic (like 605) hits and he/she hasn't been back to update us-wendy


----------



## wootten (Feb 20, 2005)

unreal-just leave us hanging-what a hot topic.............


----------

